# Sling speed?



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

When you are using your built-in Sling in the VIP 922 what do you see as your peak bandwidth? Installer said 'SD' only, others here say HD.

What do you see, and what is your BW Up and Down at your view device?

j


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Clarkjwc said:


> When you are using your built-in Sling in the VIP 922 what do you see as your peak bandwidth? Installer said 'SD' only, others here say HD.
> 
> What do you see, and what is your BW Up and Down at your view device?
> 
> j


Back where the 922 is i have max upload speed of 1meg...

I stream HD content at the better setting,,,Its not HD but you can read the fine print on car ads...

I tend to stay around 900kb max 1080kb( just over 1 meg)


----------

